# You can say THAT again...



## wildmaven (Nov 1, 2007)

What do your clients say, if you had a nickel everytime you heard it, you'd be a millionaire?

Mine is: "your camera didn't flash...is the picture going to turn out?" :er:

In my other job (nuclear medicine) it's "am I going to glow in the dark?" :er:


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 1, 2007)

You must have a magic camera to get photos of me that are _that_ good.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 1, 2007)

"Your photos look great, you must have a good camera."

Maybe not so much from clients but from people in general.


----------



## jols (Nov 1, 2007)

why do i need a matalan card?


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine is,  "Do you know your flash is turned around backwards?"


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 1, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Mine is, "Do you know your flash is turned around backwards?"


 
Hahahhahaahah!!!! :lmao:


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

Hehe. I always shoot with it turned around backwards. (Unless in direct sunlight). I guess they figure I just screwed up.
Anyhoo, there is never a good way for me to answer. It sounds bad saying, "Yes, of course I know." LOL.
They are being well intentioned of course.


----------



## Ajay (Nov 1, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Hehe. I always shoot with it turned around backwards.


 
Umm...stupid flash noob question here...why do you shoot with it turned backwards?


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Ajay,
Not a noob question at all.  I've had pros ask the same thing.
It's just a little thing I learned from a photog who learned from someone else, who learned from someone else.

My main lens is a 35mm 1.4.  I have to get in close.  I HATE flash shadows, unless they are done intentionally.  I also am a freak for ambeint light.  So.....I turn my flash backwards, get in close, and shoot.  That is how I get that pretty ambience with never a hint of flash shadow.  It's just enough light for the subjects in the photo, but never enough to destroy the background.

I could simply lower my flash, but then I'd have to mess with it if I go outside into the sun, or shoot something further away.  This way I just turn my flash back around (still foofing up) and keep rolling.

This will not work if you shoot primarily with a long lens, or are a far off shooter.

It's funny though, because now I have some of my other photog friends doing it, and when we get together, people think we are clueless. LOL.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a fan of the "How will I know when I'm giving you the look you want?" from models, to which I always reply, "Because you'll hear the shutter fire and see the light flash."


----------



## Ajay (Nov 1, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Hi Ajay,
> Not a noob question at all. I've had pros ask the same thing.
> It's just a little thing I learned from a photog who learned from someone else, who learned from someone else.
> 
> ...


 
Does it matter how big of a room you are working in?  Is it facing straight backwards or do you angle it to the ceiling at all?  I'm so glad I came across this post.  I never would have thought of anything like that.  Is it possible you could post some examples, if not in this thread, maybe start a new one?  I know this has gone off topic from the original post.  Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 1, 2007)

> Does it matter how big of a room you are working in? Is it facing straight backwards or do you angle it to the ceiling at all? I'm so glad I came across this post. I never would have thought of anything like that. Is it possible you could post some examples, if not in this thread, maybe start a new one? I know this has gone off topic from the original post. Thanks for the quick reply.


There are plenty of factors.  If you are outside...it won't do anything.  If you are in a smaller room with bright walls, then more light will bounce back.  If you are in a larger room...then it will be harder to get that light to bounce back.  That's where it pays to have a powerful flash and a fast lens.

Bouncing your flash is really a great technique...and you can bounce it off just about anything.  It's fairly typical to bounce off of the ceiling above your subjects...but why not turn the camera and bounce off of a wall instead?  Or turn it right around and bounce off the ceiling and wall behind you? (as above) You can even find someone in a white shirt and bounce it off of them.  Be creative.

Take note that your light may pick up the color of what it's bouncing off of.  This can be good or bad.  Sometimes you can correct it sometimes not.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

Ajay said:


> Does it matter how big of a room you are working in? Is it facing straight backwards or do you angle it to the ceiling at all? I'm so glad I came across this post. I never would have thought of anything like that. Is it possible you could post some examples, if not in this thread, maybe start a new one? I know this has gone off topic from the original post. Thanks for the quick reply.


 

I'll start a new thread with a few examples, ok?  It's a fun little ditty, but I don't want to highjack.
Back in a few with a new thread.


----------



## craig (Nov 1, 2007)

The art director always asks "where's my captions?" She constantly asks and I constantly do not write them. A cruel game we play. We love each other none the less.

Love & Bass


----------



## skieur (Nov 2, 2007)

"I didn't see you take any pictures!" (I guess, they are surprised that I am not right in their face.)

skieur


----------



## Helen B (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a close call between the comments like skieur's:  'you didn't take any pictures of me' (after taking plenty with a 35, 28 or even a 24, possibly with a flash) and 'you didn't take many pictures'; and the first one mentioned by wildmaven: 'will those come out without a flash?' to which I usually answer 'I really have no idea' with a shrug of the shoulders. That usually prevents further distraction. Thankfully, most of the time people simply ignore me. That's Plan A.

Best,
Helen


----------

